#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  ماژول وایرلس برای تلویزیون سامسونگ

## bahramikhah

سلام جناب مهندس صابری
یک برد یا ماژول شبکه از نوع  وایرلس یا  "باسیم" برای اتصال تلویزیون سامسونگ به اینترنت را دارم
خواهشمند ضمن راهنمایی و استفاده از تجارب خودتان قیمت برد یا ماژول را مرقوم فرمایید
با تشکر بهرامی خواه از همدان
IMG_20200728_220908.jpg

----------

*amirmorady*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام مهندس بهرامی خواه عزیز. بنده موجود ندارم اما "دانگل وای فای" برای همین کار هست. از فروشگاه های کامپیوتری سوال کنید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## alids

طبق فرمایش آقای صابری باید از دانگل وای فای استفاده کنی که قیمتش از ۷۰ هزار تومان شروع میشه به بالا

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## bahramikhah

> سلام مهندس بهرامی خواه عزیز. بنده موجود ندارم اما "دانگل وای فای" برای همین کار هست. از فروشگاه های کامپیوتری سوال کنید.


با تشکر از جواب ارسالی ، یعنی با این دانگل وای فای ، میشه تلویزیون ال سی دی را به اینترنت متصل نمود؟ نرم افزار یا فریم ویر و ابزار خاصی نیاز نداره که با آن در اینترنت گشت و گذار نمود؟مرور گر و غیره ؟

----------

*amirmorady*

----------


## mohammadhadi

> با تشکر از جواب ارسالی ، یعنی با این دانگل وای فای ، میشه تلویزیون ال سی دی را به اینترنت متصل نمود؟ نرم افزار یا فریم ویر و ابزار خاصی نیاز نداره که با آن در اینترنت گشت و گذار نمود؟مرور گر و غیره ؟


سلام
تلویزیون شما اسمارت نیست و بایستی اندرویید باکس تهیه کنید .امکانات و قیمت ها خیلی تنوع دارند و از حدود 900 به بالا میشه

----------

*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*

----------


## bahramikhah

با سلام مجدد، نمیشه از این بردهای آماده استفاده کرد، میگن یه سری بردهای همه کاره  موجوده که به همه ال سی دی ها می خوره، اندروید باکس هم مشکلات خودشو داره ! سیم کشی اضافی از یه طرف؟ داشتن چندتا ریموت کنترلو و . . . ؟؟؟

----------

*amirmorady*

----------

